# Milk Blister or Bleb- ouch!



## Hannahkatiebell (Apr 1, 2008)

I need help! I'm five weeks in to nursing and four of them have been plagued with pain for my right nipple. I had a huge Bleb that finally went away last week but now it recurring. I'm taking vitamins C and E and lecithin and probiotics and a B complex and prenatals. I off milk bc of his sensitivity. My left breast and nipple feel fie but I'm still sitting here with shooting, stabbing pains ( he's not even nursing) in y right nipple due to the bleb. We also had hi tongue clipped. I've seen my lc three times. I've allied the hospital lc. I've allied my ob, she was te least helpful. All of these things have not helped. What to do? Any advice? My bleb is no joke. It's tough and hard, not soft like I can pop it with my fingeror scrap the skin away. I'm getting frustrated, ESP bc it's coming back!









Sorry for missing letters nd misspelled words. The iPad won't let me go back to correct.


----------



## tincia (Aug 9, 2011)

I had a really persistant one that lasted a couple of months, I then tried to pop it and it wouldn't seem to pop but I managed to injure the nipple further in the process! It was absolutely EXCRUCIATING especially to feed. I feel your pain! I eventually tried more carefully to drain it with a needle and the pain was imediately SO much better! I still have some discomfort on that side but a million times better!
Have u tried the olive oil trick as a first option?
Also, keep an eye out for signs of thrush as it xan cause milk blisters.


----------



## JT1975 (Jun 30, 2012)

Salicylic Acid ointment. Get a compounding pharmacy to make it up for you (mine was 1%).. Apply overnight, wash off before feeds. Kept nipple moist at other times with Lansinoh/olive oil.
I had a persistent deep seated bleb for nearly 3 months. Tried everything-repeated opening with needle, treating for thrush, moist heat, rubbing with face washer...nothing worked. I faught off blocked ducts/mastitis numerous times and was getting very despondent. The most respected lactation consultant in our state advised to consider shutting down this breast.Then a Child health nurse at our local parenting centre suggested Salicylic Acid. It apparently works to exfoliate skin and keep pore open. I was very dubious - could not find any info on it. It was a miracle! The bleb seemed to heal from deep within, became a thin superficial layer of skin, then disappeared over 7-10 days. I was amazed. Hopefully this may help someone out there!


----------

